# Is this everything I'll need for a bunny?



## happatk (Sep 23, 2009)

Here's my list, straight off of my Petsmart.com wishlist.

quantity 
[align=left] 

 Super Pet My First Home Extra Large Cage 

*Item#:*2753290

[/align] 

 Large Clean Living Playpen 

*Item#:*2751767
[align=left] 

 Clean Living Playpen Cover 

*Item#:*2751770

[/align]javascript:doMyRemove(3, 0)

 PurinaÂ® Yesterday's NewsÂ® Small Animal Bedding and Litter 
Pet Type:Rabbit Litter 10 lb

*Item#:*2751592
[align=left] 

 Super Pet Clean Cage Deodorizer 

*Item#:*2753296

[/align] 

 Small Pet Cage Cleaner 

*Item#:*2753346

[align=left] 

 All Living ThingsÂ® Water Bottles for Small Animals 
Size:Rabbit (32 oz)

*Item#:*2752722

[/align] 

 All Living ThingsÂ® Nibble Bowls 
Size:Large

*Item#:*2752726

[align=left] 

 Oxbow Bunny Basics/T Rabbit Food 

*Item#:*3135803

[/align] 

 Super Pet Clean Critter Wipes 

*Item#:*2753305

[align=left] 

 Oxbow Botanical Hay 

*Item#:*3135805

[/align] 

 Super Pet Pro Slicker Brush 

*Item#:*2753336

[align=left] 

 Ware Manufacturing Nature Balls - 3pc 

*Item#:*3155595

[/align] 

 Ware Treat-K-Bob 

*Item#:*2751782

[align=left] 

 Hop-py Harvestâ¢ Rabbit Toys 

*Item#:*2754692

[/align] 

 Super Pet Come Along Small Pet Carriers 
Size:Medium (13.5"Lx9"Wx8.5"H)

*Item#:*2753365

[align=left] 

 VitakraftÂ® Rabbit Wildberry Stick 

*Item#:*2750455

[/align] 

 VitakraftÂ® Carrot Slims for Rabbits 

*Item#:*2750464


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Sep 24, 2009)

Looks good. I would get the Yesterdays news for cats. It's a bigger bag for about the same price


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Sep 24, 2009)

*happatk wrote:*


> PurinaÂ® Yesterday's NewsÂ® Small Animal Bedding and Litter
> Pet Type:Rabbit Litter 10 lb
> 
> The stuff for cat is cheaper and basically the same. Horse stall bedding (wood pellets) is much cheaper.
> ...


----------



## Pipp (Sep 24, 2009)

I think the Bunny Basics T is for adult rabbits, you'll need a higher protein if you get a baby, I think Bunny Basics 15/23 is for growing rabbits. 

I'd just get the x-pen and put a box in it, and I wouldn't bother with the cage. If you really want the cage, put a cardboard 'hidey box' in it low enough to jump on top of. 

Or as noted in the other threads, its simple and far more interesting for the rabbit to build a cage from the cube shelving panels. You can have a more flexible shape and multi-levels, and it will be quite a bit cheaper. 

Most of the rest other than the hay, Oxbow pellets, the litter, water bottle and the carrier, is junk. 

None of my bunnies will touch the pet store toys or Vitakcraft stuff. 

Put an ad on craigslist or email organic gardeners asking for pesticide-free apple and/or pear branchs, or even willow. If you just rub off any dirt or moss and put it in the oven until it's dry, it will be far healthier for their teeth and gut. 

Take an empty paper towel roll and stuff it with hay. Find old baby toys they can grab and rattle. Get creative with building a 'fort' out of cardboard boxes. 

As noted above, vinegar is a far better cleaner. And you get more hair off by 'petting' the bunny with wet hands. 

I shake my head every time I see what pet stores carry. I don't think the suppliers have ever had small pets! 

You're doing an awesome job on research, the care and concern your taking is awesome!! You're already a great bunny slave. That will be one very lucky bunny!


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry (Sep 24, 2009)

That is a pretty good list. Pipp has also pretty much covered alot. I would also make an emergency supplies kit


----------



## Fynnagin (Sep 24, 2009)

Not to hijack this thread, but what all would you have in your emergency supplies kit. I have mine started but feel like I am missing things.


----------



## happatk (Sep 24, 2009)

Emergency supply kit? Is that for when they get a bunny boo boo? I'm with Fynnagin and I'd like to hear more about this kit.

Below is my revised list:

[align=left] 

 Super Pet My First Home Extra Large Cage 

*Item#:*2753290[/align][align=left]*(The reason I still want this is because I'd feel better knowing he/she is locked in a secure cage when I'm not around to keep an eye on him/her. I'm sure a NIC cage or the playpen could do the trick, but I can't help but think that the bunny could find some way to leap out of it and then proceed to eat my room and electrocute itself on some wires.)*
[/align] 

 Large Clean Living Playpen 

*Item#:*2751767*

(The only reason I like this pen over the self-made one is because it comes with that washable cover that can serve as a pad between the bunny and the ground or as a cover outdoors to keep predators away from my bun bun.)*
[align=left] 

 Clean Living Playpen Cover 

*Item#:*2751770
*
*[/align] 

 All Living ThingsÂ® Water Bottles for Small Animals 
Size:Rabbit (32 oz)

*Item#:*2752722

[align=left] 

 All Living ThingsÂ® Nibble Bowls 
Size:Large

*Item#:*2752726
[/align][align=left]*(Could I just use a regular bowl to feed my bunny, or would he/she break it somehow?)*
[/align] 

 Oxbow Botanical Hay 

*Item#:*3135805

[align=left] 

 Super Pet Pro Slicker Brush 

*Item#:*2753336

[/align] 

 Super Pet Come Along Small Pet Carriers 
Size:Medium (13.5"Lx9"Wx8.5"H)

*Item#:*2753365
[align=left] 

 PurinaÂ® Yesterday's NewsÂ® Small Animal Bedding and Litter 
Pet Type:Small Animal Bedding 20 lb

*Item#:*2751592[/align] 

 Brown's Zoo Vital Junior Bunny Growth Food 

*Item#:*2755104
*
(Petsmart didn't have the Oxbow pellets for babies, so this was the next best thing. Anybody ever try giving this to their bun? It got good reviews on Petsmart.)*

As for a litterbox, which I forgot to add the first time, I'm torn between

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752717

and

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2754967

Other things, not from Petsmart:

White Vinegar
Organic limb of some sort
Cardboard boxes
Baby toys (what kinds, exactly?)
Fruit


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry (Sep 24, 2009)

Hmm let me find a list for you 2 
It is just in case your bunny gets sick or injured 
Good to have around incase of emergencys


----------



## happatk (Sep 24, 2009)

Oh, I found a video on youtube of a bunny in a cage like the one I've listed:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0Dvq7FO8As[/ame]

She's playing with one of those Petsmart toys with the bell on it, lol. She looks mesmerized.


----------



## Pipp (Sep 24, 2009)

happatk wrote:


> Brown's Zoo Vital Junior Bunny Growth Food
> 
> *Item#:*Â 2755104
> *
> ...



The food may be okay, it's 18% protein, good for babies, but the fiber isn't very high and I don't like the fact they say its 'banana flavored'. If you do get it, I'd start by mixing the Oxbow pellets in with it. As s/he gets older, reduce the baby food and increase the Oxbow. 

The litter box will depend on the size of the rabbit, but if s/he'll use the one with the grate, great.  

I wouldn't give him/her much fruit at all. And the baby toys I have are just little hand rattles they can grab and throw, so as long as they can get a grip on them, they're good. 

Here's an example: 

http://graph.exportpages.com/ppic/P82225F20019.jpg

That said, most of my rabbits only just rarely play with them. They prefer the hay-stuffed toilet/paper towel roll. And the cardboard boxes. Phone books are popular, too. They love to shred them. 


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## Fancy77 (Sep 24, 2009)

What about a nail clipper


----------



## Zyzra (Sep 24, 2009)

And quick stop to go with the nail clipper


----------



## Fancy77 (Sep 24, 2009)

I use cornstarch and that does the trick too


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Sep 24, 2009)

This is my rabbit emergency supply kit. I also have all the medical stuff in his bucket for home use. 












Ben Bac






Critical care











His full emergency kit






His kennel travel only the tog on the front has his name me and hubbys name and adress and me and hubbys cells and 2 other emergency contact numbers. In case they cant get a hold of us. And a blanket 






His food I change this food everytime i buy a new bag about once every three months. It is three weeks worth of food. And very easy to clean food and water bowl






Medical travel kit I have two of everything so I dont have to snatch out of the other. In the event of a emergency we will have to leave fast. I want him to have everything. I use the stuff out of the emergency kit when I buy new stuff so nothing goes bad.








A bag of toys and toilet paper rolls I dont keep a hay ben in his emergeny kit. These toilet paper roll will provide his hay for him. 






Snuggle sack it has a rice sock in it it was a dog toy I found at wal mart that your suposed to put a frozen water bottle in for you dog to chew and play with and keep them cool. 






The container I keep it in I have every pets labeled so once I get them where they are going I dont have to keep checking each one. 









We also have a small dog kennel its about 2 feet by 1 1/2 feet enough for him in a emergency situation. To live in for a few weeks. But that is in our car so I cant get a picture of that right now


----------



## happatk (Sep 24, 2009)

Revised list, part 3:
[align=left] 

 Super Pet My First Home Extra Large Cage 

*Item#:*2753290[/align] 

 Large Clean Living Playpen 

*Item#:*2751767*
*
[align=left] 

 Clean Living Playpen Cover 

*Item#:*2751770
*
*[/align] 

 All Living ThingsÂ® Water Bottles for Small Animals 
Size:Rabbit (32 oz)

*Item#:*2752722

[align=left] 

 All Living ThingsÂ® Nibble Bowls 
Size:Large

*Item#:*2752726[/align] 

 Oxbow Botanical Hay 

*Item#:*3135805

[align=left] 

 Super Pet Pro Slicker Brush 

*Item#:*2753336

[/align] 

 Super Pet Come Along Small Pet Carriers 
Size:Medium (13.5"Lx9"Wx8.5"H)

*Item#:*2753365
[align=left] 

 PurinaÂ® Yesterday's NewsÂ® Small Animal Bedding and Litter 
Pet Type:Small Animal Bedding 20 lb

*Item#:*2751592[/align] 

 Brown's Zoo Vital Junior Bunny Growth Food 

*Item#:*2755104


 All Living ThingsÂ® Deluxe Scatterless Litter Pan for Rabbits & Ferrets 
Size:Large

*Item#:*2752717



 Oxbow Bunny Basics/T Rabbit Food 

*Item#:*3135803

Other things, not from Petsmart:

White Vinegar or Starch
Organic limb of some sort
Cardboard boxes
Baby toys 
Nail clippers (I knew that, I just forgot to write it, d'oh!)
Medicine for emergency supply kit
A fleece blanket to cover the bottom of the cage
Toilet paper rolls


----------



## SweetSassy (Sep 24, 2009)

I have the same cage and xpen. That will make a large area for your rabbit. I would go with that!


----------



## happatk (Sep 24, 2009)

Woot woo! All I need now is a rabbit to go with this lovely set-up... Holland lop, Jersey Wooly, Lionhead/lop.... so many choices, so little room!!

:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:
:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:
:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:
:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:
:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::?:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:
:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## Orchid (Sep 24, 2009)

I use the Neat Idea Cubes to create a cage and about a million zip ties lol. I like the castles I can create for so much cheaper then the little cages they sell in stores....I am not sure which yesterday news I use..lol..I get the big green bag..the stuff for rabbit is the same but more money for less...stupid but hey. Don't trust in the stores that they will sell you anything ok for a bun. They will sell things NOT OK for buns too...
I get grass mats from my local vet, bunny bungalos...plastic key toys, empty tp rolls, balls, tunnels..and it will depend on your bun. Simon never really did ever come to care about any toy we bought and man did we try..
They say use the Alfala pellets for youngins...and the Timothy pellets for the older buns..the back of the bag will tell you...also your vet may want you to do something diff...so make sure to check with them...depending on health and weight etc.
Critial Care is good, but you can also make it with slushed up pellets. I ALWAYS keep canned pumpkin in the house...and I will be keeping, Bene Bac, always Infant gas drops for those just in case moments, white grape juice, and thinking about using the papaya... Nail clippers for trimming. You can buy the stuff in the store to stop bleeding, but an ice cube or corn starch works good too.
Water/Vin mix is good for cleaning and removing scent. Personaly wouldn't bother with store stuff. 
Also that water/bleach for your serious clean up times...

I personally don't like the cloth carriers...I found a good hard plastic carrier good for small buns for 15 bucks at a local pet store. Good carrier and does the job it needs to...

I think it is really cool how serious you are taking everything and getting all set up!

If you can afford to splurge get the lot to make you feel like you have everything you could possibly want, but if cash is a bit of a concern get the most needed items first and work your way up to everything...sort of what I did...but lord knows I couldn't help but by a random toy in hopes Simon would like it...always a waste of money. However another one of the local pet stores here has a policy that if your animals wont play with it, they will reimburse you, trade you, or store credit. I think that rocks seeing as I had to do that ALL the time...

I am sure the really bun savy people are giving you great advice....


----------



## happatk (Sep 25, 2009)

*Orchid wrote: *


> If you can afford to splurge get the lot to make you feel like you have everything you could possibly want, but if cash is a bit of a concern get the most needed items first and work your way up to everything...sort of what I did...but lord knows I couldn't help but by a random toy in hopes Simon would like it...always a waste of money. However another one of the local pet stores here has a policy that if your animals wont play with it, they will reimburse you, trade you, or store credit. I think that rocks seeing as I had to do that ALL the time...
> 
> I am sure the really bun savy people are giving you great advice....


I'm going to try to buy everything at once (hopefully my bank account won't explode!), but if it gets a little too pricey, then I think my future bun bun could make do without the pricey cage. I just wanted it so he/she'd have their own little space where I know they would be safe, but I guess it's not entirely necessary.

Eh, I need to find me a bun bun first.


----------



## happatk (Sep 25, 2009)

*Orchid wrote: *


> If you can afford to splurge get the lot to make you feel like you have everything you could possibly want, but if cash is a bit of a concern get the most needed items first and work your way up to everything...sort of what I did...but lord knows I couldn't help but by a random toy in hopes Simon would like it...always a waste of money. However another one of the local pet stores here has a policy that if your animals wont play with it, they will reimburse you, trade you, or store credit. I think that rocks seeing as I had to do that ALL the time...
> 
> I am sure the really bun savy people are giving you great advice....


I'm going to try to buy everything at once (hopefully my bank account won't explode!), but if it gets a little too pricey, then I think my future bun bun could make do without the pricey cage. I just wanted it so he/she'd have their own little space where I know they would be safe, but I guess it's not entirely necessary.

Eh, I need to find me a bun bun first.


----------



## LovableLops (Sep 25, 2009)

Get a Netherland Dwarf


----------



## happatk (Sep 26, 2009)

So at one rabbitry that I was thinking about getting a bun from, they sell a cage kit along with the bunny. 

Tell me what you think about this list:

*Complete Rabbit Cage Kit
* _Everything you need for your bunny's new home!

Price: $125*
Only 1 left!






* 
_



*Attractive Bunny House* (29"L x 17"W x 23"H) 
has two doors, a slide out tray and castors for 
every convenience. This cute home is already
assembled and move-in ready! 
_



_*32 oz. Water Bottle




Bunny Litter Pan




20 oz. Twist-And-Remove Food Crock




Hay Rack




Nature Ball Chew Toy




Peeled Willow Basket Chew Toy




Jingle Ball and Wagon Wheel Toys




14 Liters CareFresh bedding




2 Gallons Organic Farm-Cut Timothy Hay




5 lbs. Growing Rabbit Food Mix for Bunnies 5 Months and Younger**
_ Hand-mixed combination of Manna Pro, Calf Manna and Rolled Oats
Enough feed to last your bunny approximately one month!_
_ *Can substitute 5 lbs. unmixed Manna Pro for Rabbits 5+ months old, please advise us ahead of time._


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Sep 26, 2009)

If your bun had a pen around that cage and a floor in it its not good for buns to stand on wire.

I think that may be a good start. But my 2 pound netherland dwarf cage is three times that size. And it alomst to small but he has free rome of the living room. All day and night even when where not here now. 

The supplys are great but that hay will only last you about two weeks a week in my house. With my bun but he does not get vegy his gut cant handle it for some reason. 

I think I NIC cage would serve you alot better for cheaper

This is Storm cage its

28 inch by 28 inches and 42 inches high and he has 700 spuare feet of house to run in also






This cage cost me 40 bucks to build and that is on the high side as i paid 18 bucks for my box of grids. The cardboard is the box the gris came in and I jut used blanket around my house. Oh the floor was another ten.

A piece of plie wood with indoor outdoor carpet staple gunned to it. Storm is not a carpet chewer



Hope this helps

Kat:bunnydance:



And where are you gettin this cage from?


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Sep 26, 2009)

I would say this pen would be a better choice if you cant get NIC panels

http://www.petco.com/product/10792/Marshall-Pet-Small-Animal-Pen.aspx?CoreCat=SmallAnimalFC_CagesHabitats



The rest of that stuff would not cost you over 35 bucks so you would save a lot of money there.

And here is the other Store

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2751767

and heres even a bigger cage then your looking at

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753342

I dont in anyay suggest this cage but it still cheaper then that suposed deal. 

I think a nice pen or NIC cage would be best


----------



## happatk (Sep 26, 2009)

*Mrs. PBJ wrote:*


> This is Storm cage its
> 
> 28 inch by 28 inches and 42 inches high and he has 700 spuare feet of house to run in also
> 
> ...


I like your cage! I have a small room, so I don't have space to build a massive rabbit condo, but I like how you built UP instead. I just might do that.

Oh, and this cage would be from a rabbitry selling a rabbit I was considering buying.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Sep 26, 2009)

My cage takes up a orner of my office not much room at all when I was moving I need a smaller cage and Ali I think it was her if not anyone can correct helped me figure this one out.

I dont think that cage is a deal.

I mean a bog of hay that size cost me 10 bucks.

all the toys dont cost over ten buck mabye 15 if you go to a epensive place. 

My crock for water and food bowl did not cost me over 3 bucks.

And I use hay in my buns litter box now so that included. That cage could not cost more then 30 bucks. Even if you cut everything high it still should only cost you around 80 bucks.



My cage is two grids wide by three grids high. At one point I had it right next to my bed. Like a night stand


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Sep 26, 2009)

This is Michaela cage. From this thread

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=37295&forum_id=94&page=1

Just look through it. it is four pages of cages. You can make these cages fit anywhere. Even if you only have one corner or a small wall. Thats why there so good.

By the way i love this cage.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Sep 26, 2009)

Even in this thread this cage could not of taken more then one box.

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=50968&forum_id=1

And its Still bigger the the pet store cages

Sorry so many post just trying to throw you so ideas

And save you some money in these times we all could save some money.

And just so you know Storm played more with the boxes those toys in that kit came in then the toys


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 26, 2009)

Yup me. I have built many cages to suit certain spaces.


----------



## happatk (Sep 26, 2009)

You guys are right. I cave, I'll make a NIC cage. But I still want a playpen because I don't want my bun chewing through my cables and I have too many to use critter protectors on each one. O_O I really loved the cardboard floored cage and the fleece floored cage. If I had to make one, those are the one's I'd choose from. 

But won't the bun pee out of the sides of the cage?!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Sep 26, 2009)

Storm does not but he is completly litter trained now. 

If your bun is not littler trained I would start litter training early.

Its not just the bigger cage its also the price of the cage.

I dont want you to feel like I am presuring you at all.


A lot of people use Cloraplast its the same thing the big signs are made of.

Like the sign they usewhentheres a election.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Sep 26, 2009)

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=49023&forum_id=93

This is a link to start these cages


----------



## happatk (Sep 27, 2009)

I went out and bought some wire organizers today. I just need to get another box of the because I don't think I have enough. : /


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Sep 27, 2009)

*happatk wrote: *


> I went out and bought some wire organizers today. I just need to get another box of the because I don't think I have enough. : /


I would ty to build one out of what you bought so you konow how many you need.


----------



## happatk (Sep 27, 2009)

I finished the cage! My hands are really sore, but I did it, woo! Now I just need to put all the food, etc. in the cage and get a bunny. ^_^

The latter, though, may be the hardest part.


----------



## Orchid (Sep 27, 2009)

*happatk wrote: *


> You guys are right. I cave, I'll make a NIC cage. But I still want a playpen because I don't want my bun chewing through my cables and I have too many to use critter protectors on each one. O_O I really loved the cardboard floored cage and the fleece floored cage. If I had to make one, those are the one's I'd choose from.
> 
> But won't the bun pee out of the sides of the cage?!



Not every bun is a chewer..and then you get ones like my boy who is trying to everything and then some...I have my house set up in such a way now that I don't have to worry so much about the cords. The bedroom & bathroom doors stay closed, we made a gate out the NICs for the kitchen ...so it is just the hallway and living room now. I have a few panels I velcroed together to fit how I need them to be on the side of my tv (52in) so no bun can get to it. It isn't the best looking thing, but not an eye sore either. 2 other wires I have running from tucked in the back of my couch going straight across in the air. Simon couldn't stand that tall....neither will Isabella.

I use random NIC panels to block, hide or to prevent entrance...now if only that would work for my bed lol... thinking of building a cage in my bedroom but want to seal off under my bed....eh we will see...has a lot to do with maybe becoming a foster bun mom...

Depends again on the bun...maybe & maybe not. Maybe for some marking, maybe because of the age, some to be brats...but it gets way better when they get fixed.


----------



## Fancy77 (Sep 27, 2009)

do u have pics love to see the gud job u did


----------



## happatk (Sep 27, 2009)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> do u have pics love to see the gud job u did


 Yup yup yup! 







I already have some "toys" like apple branches and a ball in there. 






This is what it looks like from outside my room door. As you can see, my room in freakin' small and I'll have to shimmy past my future bun's cage to get into it, but it will be soo worth it.  






Side view of the cage. The floor is a really thick outdoor carpet that I got from Target for $20. I surrounded the cage with cardboard to keep stray bun pee from ruining my bedsheets or the paint on the wall. I also put the door behind the cage because otherwise, I wouldn't be able to get into my room. 






Oh, and I haven't added the little bun stuff I bought already, like the litter pan, etc.. I'll do that later.


----------



## Fancy77 (Sep 27, 2009)

OH that is nice u really did a great job and the nice thing about NIC is u can always rearrange or add on...*pats on the back*


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Sep 27, 2009)

That cage is great. Good job

Kat:bunnydance:


----------

